# Top notch



## Ottacat

Nice balanced review. Couple of questions?

How is the cut quality? Did you try the orbital settings? If so, what effect did they have? Did it come with any included blades? What about dust collection - does it have any, if so, did you try it?


----------



## kenthemadcarpenter

The cut quality is excellent, whether or not you are using it on the first setting or the third, also (with the right blade) she cuts into corners and curves very nicely, it comes with a standard blade and it has a dust collection bag that twist on and off. Pending on the type of cut you are doing depends on what setting to use. Rough cut use the first setting for finer and tight curves use setting three


----------



## TechTeacher04

I am curious why on tool blade storage is a negative. If you compare all brands of jigsaws, the least expensive ones are the only ones that provide on tool storage. Bosch, DeWalt, Makita and Festool do not, in my experience a separate case is the best place to store blades. Just my $0.02


----------



## kenthemadcarpenter

The reason a negative on the blade storage, is simple, if my cheap black and decker has one and by no means did add any additional bulk to it, there is no reason why porter cable or any other company can't do it. My preference to an on board blade storage is because I am constantly changing between two different blade types, having it right on the tool itself makes changing on the fly quicker vs looking around to find my storage box. Had I bought a different jigsaw and gave a review, they would have gotten a negative in this area as well,


----------

